# Smallest gravel bike



## joralieu (Nov 25, 2005)

Any bikes out there that would fit a 5' 100 Lb woman?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I’ve been looking at the Salsa Warbird. They recommend their 49cm size for riders between 142cm and 157cm.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Niner has a 47cm and a 50cm in their RLT 9 and RLT 9 RDO bikes, one of those would surely fit.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Srode said:


> Niner has a 47cm and a 50cm in their RLT 9 and RLT 9 RDO bikes, one of those would surely fit.


Probably not. What they call 50 has a 52.5 TT and 75 degree seat tube angle. That's what I use at 5' 8".

What they call a 47 has a 51 TT. Still seems a big big for a 5 foot rider but maybe with a really short stem.


----------



## joralieu (Nov 25, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Probably not. What they call 50 has a 52.5 TT and 75 degree seat tube angle. That's what I use at 5' 8".
> 
> What they call a 47 has a 51 TT. Still seems a big big for a 5 foot rider but maybe with a really short stem.


Thats what I figured. She's on a custom with 26" wheels, fits good but it is getting hard to find wheels and tires.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

44cm Pinarello Grevil ? 

If the stack/reach/standover suit. 

Used: https://www.theproscloset.com/products/pinarello-grevil-gravel-bike-2019-44cm

--------------------------------------------------------- 

Kids Racing UK can send out a build-kit (cheaper than complete) using the Hup Evo cyclocross 1x. Alu frame with full-carbon fork. 

700c or 650b wheel options, along with crank-length / bar width / stem etc. options. 

Takes a 700x38 or 650b x 42. 

They sell carbon wheels also as part of the kit price.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

The Jamis Renegade come in a 44cm frame:

https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/renegadeltd.html


----------



## anthrax (May 31, 2006)

I’m 5’3” tall, my 48cm Norco Search fits me like it was made for me. Mine has a 700c wheel set. There is a 45.5 in a 650B might just do the trick. Steel or Carbon available.


----------



## tony_mm (Apr 5, 2016)

XS Open WI.DE


https://opencycle.com/WIDE


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Old thread I know. But the Litespeed Watia in XS fits my wife who is about 5'. Reach is fine and the standover is OK on the 700c wheels, but I put 650B wheels with 35mm tires on them to give her another couple of cm of standover. With 165mm crank arms, pedal clearance isn't an issue at all for her.

FWIW, I have a Lynskey GR300 and they also make an XS size and the geometry is almost exactly the same. 

Both of those frames specify that 700C or 650B wheels can be used.

Check out the geometry and measurements of those frames and you can then compare to any other brand and, if it's similar, I believe it would fit fine. Especially if there's a 650B option.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Camilo said:


> Old thread I know. But the Litespeed Watia in XS fits my wife who is about 5'. Reach is fine and the standover is OK on the 700c wheels, but I put 650B wheels with 35mm tires on them to give her another couple of cm of standover. With 165mm crank arms, pedal clearance isn't an issue at all for her.
> 
> FWIW, I have a Lynskey GR300 and they also make an XS size and the geometry is almost exactly the same.
> 
> ...


I believe just about any bike with disc brakes that comes stock with 700c rims can also use 650b rims.


----------

